# Paypal



## CaliDave (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd like to see a paypal button on Tug , so we can pay our annual membership or for ads.


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 15, 2005)

*TUG PayPal button*

It's already there on the left column of main TUG page listed under "Payment Options"


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 15, 2005)

KauaiMark said:
			
		

> It's already there on the left column of main TUG page listed under "Payment Options"



By "main TUG Page" he means the TUG home page.  There is a link in the prominent red link bar at the top of this page.


----------

